# a/c compressor rebuild



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

I am looking for a reliable place to rebuild my 1969 A6 compressor, any leads would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I used classic auto air in FL to restore my entire AC system on my 67 GTO and they did an excellent job. I’d highly recommend them.


----------



## Ghostmachine (Mar 25, 2020)

drburns said:


> I used classic auto air in FL to restore my entire AC system on my 67 GTO and they did an excellent job. I’d highly recommend them.


What did they do to your system, I have factor air on a 65 grand prix, just looking to upgrade to new technology but keeping the same system...


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Ghostmachine said:


> What did they do to your system, I have factor air on a 65 grand prix, just looking to upgrade to new technology but keeping the same system...


They rebuilt the compressor and restored the inner heater/ac box, plated all the lines, etc. They also converted the system to r34. Everything looked brand new when it was done, and the ac works great now.


----------



## Ghostmachine (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank-you....


----------

